# All Mountain Tires - llantonas para trails agresivos



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hola a todos:

Me gustaria saber que llantas me pueden recomendar por experiencia propia o por buenos comentarios algunas llantonas para all mountain.. o tambien pueden contar como les resulta las llantas que estan usando en la actualidad y sus pros y contras....

Creo que opinando se enriqueceria la información y nos ayudarêa a un futuro a mirar nuevas opciones para comprar nuestras llantas, en mi caso estoy por comprar un para pero quiero saber opiniones diversas de llantas para todo montaña o rutas agresivas, pero sobre todo polivalantes en toda clase de condiciones.


Reciban un saludo y gracias por su opinión.

René.
_________

Hello Everyone:


I'd like to know what tires for All-Mountain would you recommend from experience or from good reviews or also telling us what tires do you use and how have they worked out with pros and cons.

I think that sharing our opinions will enrich the info available and would help us in a future for purchasing our tires. In my case I'm about to get a pair of tires but I want to know several opinions for All-Mountain or aggressive trails but mostly good all-around under all conditions.

Cheers to all and thanks for your opinion.

Rene


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok. My first bike had WTB Velociraptors. They are a very nice wheels, good traction. I would probably buy them again, maybe.

I then bought a used bike with Continental Explorer. Good traction, but didn't last.
Then bought Michelin XL-S, which I liked, but I sold the bike pretty soon afterwards.

My Stumpy had the Specialized Roll-X 2.0 (they measures 2.1) and I really like this tires. Changed the front tire for a Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.3 (measured 2.2), and it tracks pretty nice, but I don't think it's a fast tire.

With my new bike, I had Michelin X-Treme 2.2 front and Michelin All-Terrain 2.0 at back. The back one sucked big time. 4 rides and some knobs were coming off. Put the Roll-X I had from my Stumpy to the back and now I like my combo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaria saber que llantas me pueden recomendar por experiencia propia o por buenos comentarios algunas llantonas para all mountain.. o tambien pueden contar como les resulta las llantas que estan usando en la actualidad y sus pros y contras....
> 
> ...


René :
I was long time hooked for the Panaracer Fire xc pro and the Wtb Velociraptors till Kendas appears , the Karma and the Nevegal .

The Karma are fast rolling tires , excellent in corners and hard pack , very low weight , but short live , soft rubber is the reason , hard to find in our country.

The Nevegal are "the Ley " excellent control , you will find traction in technical climb in hard or loose terrain , with Stan´s no tubes , Mavic 717 rims , DT 240 hubs you will be happy.

Hutchies Mosquito are my third choice

The last biker.

...welcome back my friends,
to the show that never end...
ladies and gentlemans
Emerson, Lake and BIKERS..


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

*maxxis,high rollers.*



RUNNING_WILD said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaria saber que llantas me pueden recomendar por experiencia propia o por buenos comentarios algunas llantonas para all mountain.. o tambien pueden contar como les resulta las llantas que estan usando en la actualidad y sus pros y contras....
> 
> ...


se agarran muy bien al terreno y mantienen la rodada muy suave...buena suerte.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I've been on a limited amount of tires... but here I go.

WTB Velociraptors 2.1 - Nice all around tires. A little bit small for today sizes, but the rear has traction mostly on everything but "verdin" or that hard mud with green stuff on and the front is the best tracking tire I've ever ridden but gives a bit on braking.

The front of the Velociraptor is awesome. I like the way how it grips a lot but it has a nice feeling when getting loose. You feel when the tire starts losing grip. It never breaks off suddenly.

Too bad its width is very limited for my riding nowadays. I may try one some of these days though.

Michelin Hot S 2.1 - This tire is like a 2.3 really. Nice overall... it just breaks off suddenly, packs bad in mud and it flexes when cornering. Not confidence inspiring. The front brakes very well.

IRC Mythos 2.1 - This is a pair of tires that does well all-around but just that. It's not a pair I would buy again. Nothing that I dislike in particular... it's just that I can't find anything that I like in particular either.

WTB Motoraptors 2.24 and 2.4 - They run a bit smaller (the 2.24 like a 2.1 and the 2.4 like a high 2.3). This is a nice all-arounder. It does everything good except for cornering over hardpack as the knobs are rather high when new. I like them but I wouldn't say they are confidence inspiring as they tend to break loose rather suddenly. They have lots of grips... but when you run out of grip, you're left with nothing!

They climb particualrly nice. They are on the slow side though.... but I've never been fast anyway.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I was long time hooked for the Panaracer Fire xc pro and the Wtb Velociraptors till Kendas appears , the Karma and the Nevegal
The Nevegal are "the Ley " excellent control , you will find traction in technical climb in hard or loose terrain , with Stan´s no tubes , Mavic 717 rims , DT 240 hubs you will be happy.

He oido la buena fama de las kenda nevegal seri interesante probar... mas como llanta delantera... para la llanta trasera sin duda alguna es la Panarecer XC Fire Pro.. EXCELENTE agarre y tracción bajo todas condiciones incluso en mojado, la mejor llanta que he probado.

Yo quiero aramar unas ruedas con mazas Hope Bulb, DT Champion Spokes y Aros MAvic XC 717... 

Yo tengo las Hutchies Mosquito y son buenas, ligeras y muy rodables, pero mas para competencia creo yo, y no muy confiables para tierra suelta y caminos agresivos... ademas te cuesta una yema sacar y meterla del rin si sufres ponchadura. 

La nevegal tengo curiosidad de saber como va pero quiero una llanta delantera...

seria bueno probar con la Panarecer Fire FR pro kevlar 2.4... aunque siempre la medida de estas llantas es mas delgada de lo que se indica y en contra es que es "algo" pesada (860 g)

Gracias por la atención Luis!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Sobre llantas*

En mi caso particular ruedo actualmente con una Tioga Factory DH en la parte delantera y la verdad tiene muy buen agarre y nada titubeante en terreno tecnico o con rocas, eso si, se va un poco en terreno mojado pero nada importante.

Tambien tuve la oportunidad de rodar con una IRC Trailhead y tiene buen taco, incluso mejor que la Tioga, su comportamiento me agrado mas, y corrige muy bien tu linea en bados, canales y zonas irregulares tienen el mismo rango de precio. $130 pesitos, aunque algo pesadas no es nada del otro mundo.

Las Hutchi Mosquito en la parte delantera la rueda se te va de control y tiende a patinar, es ideal para caminos no muy rocosos y funcionan bien en caminos humedos, aunque si va en la llanta trasera es muy facil que muerda con el rin, apareciendo la clasica mordedura de serpiente. (lo hizo tres veces)  Puede que tenga que ver mis aros Mavic 117.

Oscar una ocasion me presto una WTB velociraptor en mi vieja benotto jaja y la verdad es que tiene muy buen agarre es una buena opcion como llanta trasera aunque me quedo con las Panaracer Fire XC pro en definitiva, es una llanta para toda condición y su traccion es asombrosa.

Algun comentario de la Kenda Nevegal para llevar adelante?

Me gustaria tener mas recomendaciones de llantas para llevarla al frente.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I just put a nevegal on the back. 2.1 DTC. Blue Groove Stick-E up front still. Love the Blue Groove on the front.

We'll see how the Nevegal works on Sunday.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the Nevegal's kicks (_Y_)... but I bet you can't beat the traction of this ones....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Nevegal's kicks (_Y_)... but I bet you can't beat the traction of this ones....


Nice, but how about these...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Nice, but how about these...


Anybody said traction????

   

I just couldn't help it....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Anybody said traction????
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't help it....


Hey Wark, I'd like to see you pedal one of those mounstrocities up the Eses...


----------

